#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Встреча с гецулмой Тензин Лхадзэ в Витебске 14 ноября

## Пема Ванчук

Гецулма Тензин Лхадзэ — единственная буддийская монахиня из Беларуси, получила монашеские обеты у Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV, проходила обучение в монастыре-институте Долма Линг (Dolma ling Nunnery Institute), Дхарамсала, Индия, получала наставления у Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV.

В настоящее время — ученица Патрула Ринпоче, проходит обучение в в Zangdok Palri Institute Патрула Ринпоче.
В основном проживает в Бельгии, в Дхарма Сити, центре Патрула Ринпоче

Телефон для справок: +375 (29) 713-60-35, 343-60-35, +375 29 594-16-63
Местоположение:Витебск, Беларусь
студия Ваджра-йоги (офис 403, вход со стороны театра им. Якуба Коласа, ул. Пушкина, 6) 
Начало: 14 ноября в 11:00, вход свободный

----------

Pedma Kalzang (07.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2015), Гелек (19.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2015), Эделизи (09.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Состоялась первая лекция гецулмы Тензин Лхадзэ в Беларуси. Помещение прямо в центре города любезно предоставил глава студии Ваджра-йоги Ю. А. Садовский. Несмотря на непогоду нашлось немало желающих послушать учение о Прибежище и роли духовного учителя, а также задать вопросы единственной буддийской монахине из Беларуси.  Перечень вопросов приятно удивил и дост. Тензин Лхадзэ, и меня своим уровнем и разнообразием, не обошлось, конечно, и без "хрестоматийного" вопроса о мясоедении в буддизме :Smilie: Пока что выкладываю фото с телефона и небольшое видео, потом будут фото с профессиональной камеры и аудиозапись.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.11.2015), Анна А (20.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (14.11.2015), Гелек (19.11.2015), Кунзанг Долма (17.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

https://vk.com/video?section=uploade...%2Fpl_58745980

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2015)

----------

